# Guilty Gear XX ΛCore Plus Coming to PSN/XBLA



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2012)

*Guilty Gear XX ΛCore Plus R (PSN/XBLA)*


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

I was wondering how that was a commercial about the game until the end when I realized that it was a beer commercial.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Omg!! great news...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 17, 2012)

Let me warm up with Millia rage......


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> Let me warm up with Millia rage......



So we rockin' the sames.

I highly doubt I'll quit Blazblue for this though, highly doubt. Still play it in between SCV and BB though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 17, 2012)

I still got accent core plus for the PS2 as well. Might have to start that engine up.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

I do as well but I'm not. I refuse to pop open my PS2 until I get some new cards and controllers for it. Had the same PS2 controllers for almost 10 years and you can tell if you saw it. Be damned if I'm going to play a fighter on it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 17, 2012)

Do fighters fuck up your controller that bad that you'd want a new controller first?


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

No...my controllers are old as dirt, not that because I'm hard on them. Hell, playing non fighters on it is a pain nowadays, which is one of the reasons I've yet to finish P3 and 4.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2012)

Ah, should get some new ones.

PS2 controller>PS3 controller


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> So we rockin' the sames.
> 
> I highly doubt I'll quit Blazblue for this though, highly doubt. Still play it in between SCV and BB though.



if you plan to play Millia, keep in mind you need to know character specific, as well stage position specific combos, for different weight/hitbox size characters.

D:

more on topic

I'm super hyped for this game.. though, netplay gg is going to be so different from real gg


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Ah, should get some new ones.
> 
> PS2 controller>PS3 controller



Isn't it the same controller?


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> if you plan to play Millia, keep in mind you need to know *character specific, as well stage position specific combos, for different weight/hitbox size characters*.
> 
> D:
> 
> ...



Ok, I don't think I'd use her anymore. D:


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Isn't it the same controller?



No not at all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't wait for this.. I gave up on BB but the series is amazing. GG I always wanted to play it more.. is not a trash Fighter..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ok, I don't think I'd use her anymore. D:



Traitor.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 17, 2012)

I wonder who I will main... 


Johnny? :ho


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh yeah 
Sorry I am late for the thread guys

You would not believe me if I told you what happened...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 17, 2012)

I would've figured the very guy your named after is the one you'll use.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't think I will need any new fighters for about 10 years now between GG and Skullgirls.

This news has made my year in fact because I love Guilty that much but don't have many to play it with over the years, everybody only on BB and just reached the point where I can make it out to bigger events now.

Time to practice a ton more in preparation, need to learn A.B.A completely at the moment. 

Hoping to see Mr.Biscuits return for this glorious moment to play me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2012)

After this, all I need is MK10 and TvC2 to come out..


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2012)

Nothing else matters anymore.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2012)

Already have the PS2 copy and even the PSP version, but heck it's always good to see Guilty Gear.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I wonder who I will main...
> 
> 
> Johnny? :ho



makes sense


----------



## Falcon (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice! I've had the PS2 version but didn't play it much since I didn't really have anyone to play it with. This will be great t on psn or xbox live!


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I wonder who I will main...
> 
> 
> Johnny? :ho



Stupid sexy Johnny.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 17, 2012)

This is the best news ever since.... since.... fuck that Guilty Gear is my favorite fighting game series. THIS IS THE BEST NEWS EVER!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cABwx29L3ps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> This is the best news ever since.... since.... fuck that Guilty Gear is my favorite fighting game series. THIS IS THE BEST NEWS EVER!!!!!



Me you Guilty all day, "Oh come on" as Slayer would say..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2012)

wtf, i went through the trouble of putting up money for both accent core AND accent core plus only for it to show up on current gen consoles!? :S 

F.F.S.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> wtf, i went through the trouble of putting up money for both accent core AND accent core plus only for it to show up on current gen consoles!? :S
> 
> F.F.S.



Same thing happen with with Marvel vs Capcom 2 back then. I finally found a store that had it. Then 2 days later they announced it for the PSN.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2012)

Well granted i've had both games for like 3 years but still, never woulda wasted my money if i knew i was eventually gonna get em on current gen 


I hope they beef up the visuals for HD. Its not like they have to bother remaking anything, but stretch out the screen a little bit to 16:9 and introduce some filters on the sprites and it'll be straight


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> I would've figured the very guy your named after is the one you'll use.



tht's a vry good thry



bbq sauce said:


> makes sense



sorta 



Sephiroth said:


> Stupid sexy Johnny.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2012)

I use Sol, Johnny, Potemkin, and (recently) A.B.A.

I like messing around with Slayer, Baiken, and Dizzy thougjh as well.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh God Slayer can be soooo nasty


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah I may finally commit to him once this drops.

I know Hangat?r will be all over that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2012)

My Mains!!




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KPFzOKiw58[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6s49WO1CoA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2012)

I love doing air kicks with Chipp, it's really trollish.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2012)

I am horrible in the series tho. I have to spend more time and get to my BB level in there. I am/was decent in BB..


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 17, 2012)

Blazblue and Guilty gear? All of my love


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2012)

Now's a good chance to level up, Guilty Gear was before my time as a competitive player, but I love the game alot and hope this really revives interest in it.

At the very least PSN matches any time!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah I may finally commit to him once this drops.
> 
> I know Hangat?r will be all over that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 17, 2012)

Bandit Revolvering all over the world.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> Traitor.


Nah, I just don't like characters that require too much work.

Yes, I'm fucking lazy.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2012)

It's worth it though, because you get to knock them down and be Millia


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> It's worth it though, because you get to knock them down and be Millia



LOL

Well I guess when it comes out I can spend a bunch of time experimenting and all that with different characters cause I don't think I even used half the cast when I first played AC.


----------



## valerian (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Big Bοss (Feb 17, 2012)

Aw shi.....this is awesome.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

Damn, GG love is something fierce. The love and hype on the internet...you can feel it.

Wonder why they didn't do this sooner then.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 17, 2012)

The reason is simple. "Absence makes the heart grow fonder."


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 17, 2012)

My mains 



Can't Fucking wait!!!


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 18, 2012)

Ugh

Testie 6P in netplay.. it;s hard enough to see offline @_@


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome Hype moments in GG

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yvFNEWWVIU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5RG6kgZFRo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I don't think anyone is as hype as me right now !!!


----------



## KidTony (Feb 18, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> The reason is simple. "Absence makes the heart grow fonder."



and they wanted everyone to play balzblue


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 18, 2012)

KidTony said:


> and they wanted everyone to play balzblue



Now they don't have to.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2012)

Who'd want to play BlazBlue?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2012)

FFS i'll be playing both  that's still an option right


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 18, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Who'd want to play BlazBlue?



I still would. I'm still getting Extend but when Guilty Gear comes out I for sure will be playing less.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 18, 2012)

I still play BB a little.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Now they don't have to.





Hangat?r said:


> Who'd want to play BlazBlue?



I do. I love BlazBlue and the series ain't over yet. I want to know why Saya is the Imperator, what the Sword of the Imperator is, WHEN was Nirvana and Ignis built (they haven't told us this yet), why do Kokonoe hate her awesome daddy, is Phantom actually Nine, why did Terumi kill Nine, how did Trinity unintentionally aid Terumi in killing Nine, why did Saya give Jin the Yukianesa, what is Kokonoe going to do with the nuclear weapons, why is Litchi such a dumb ass bitch sellout, why is Tsubaki such a dumb ass bitch sellout, want to know more about Trinity Glassfield, and I want to know about all the shit that went down in Ikaruga.

Blazblue Quantum Theory, hype!


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2012)

Guilty Gear is seriously the best fighting game series of all time. BlazBlue was a tremendous disappointment since its announcement (to me) for the sheer fact that it meant they were either moving on FROM Guilty Gear, or quitting the franchise altogether.

Sol is severely cool.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Guilty Gear is seriously the best fighting game series of all time. BlazBlue was a tremendous disappointment since its announcement (to me) for the sheer fact that it meant they were either moving on FROM Guilty Gear, or quitting the franchise altogether.
> 
> Sol is severely cool.



From my understanding there was some issues with GG or something. Sega/Sammy whatever had the rights to Guilty Gear up til like a year ago or so. ASW had no choice but to move on to another franchise.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> I do. I love BlazBlue and the series ain't over yet. I want to know why Saya is the Imperator, what the Sword of the Imperator is, WHEN was Nirvana and Ignis built (they haven't told us this yet), why do Kokonoe hate her awesome daddy, is Phantom actually Nine, why did Terumi kill Nine, how did Trinity unintentionally aid Terumi in killing Nine, why did Saya give Jin the Yukianesa, what is Kokonoe going to do with the nuclear weapons, why is *Litchi such a dumb ass bitch sellout*, why is Tsubaki such a dumb ass bitch sellout, want to know more about Trinity Glassfield, and I want to know about all the shit that went down in Ikaruga.
> 
> Blazblue Quantum Theory, hype!



Hold up right there! I know what Litchi did was stupid but thats going too far on my character.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Hold up right there! I know what Litchi did was stupid but thats going too far on my character.



Dude, her obsession over Arakune is going to be the death of her and/or fuck up those around her. She attacked Ragna for defending himself against Arakune, and she pretty much sided with the main antagonists of the series who are planing on trying to destroy the world so she can save her boy toy who is so far gone, something every single damn character in the series has told her. They are so obviously using her for her powers that its not even funny, at least Tsubaki has the excuse of being mind fucked by Terumi and possibly brainwashed.

Hell, they call her a dumb bitch and a full retard in the game (Ragna and I think Kokonoe to be precise). Oh, and she is slowly getting tainted her damn self for doing the same...fucking....shit Roy did. Lets not forget that he tells her to stop trying to cure him his damn self and worry about her own situation since she is tainted as well but still has a chance to avoid ending up like him.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Dude, her obsession over Arakune is going to be the death of her and/or fuck up those around her. She attacked Ragna for defending himself against Arakune, and she pretty much sided with the main antagonists of the series who are planing on trying to destroy the world so she can save her boy toy who is so far gone, something every single damn character in the series has told her. They are so obviously using her for her powers that its not even funny, at least Tsubaki has the excuse of being mind fucked by Terumi and possibly brainwashed.
> 
> Hell, they call her a dumb bitch and a full retard in the game (Ragna and I think Kokonoe to be precise). Oh, and she is slowly getting tainted her damn self for doing the same...fucking....shit Roy did. Dumb bitch with a capital B.



I know its pretty damn stupid of her to do whatever it takes just to get back Lotte Carmine. I understand her feelings on it but she is definitely going about it the wrong way, I admit. Saying that, I put her in higher regards to Tsubaki just because she is doing it out of her own free will, unlike Tsubaki who is presumably under Terumi's mind control. Who knows, she may even realize that she may not have much time left since she is drawing power from the boundary so she is going to do what it takes. My props to her for that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Wait a fucking minute.. Esura is bashing Litchi? my Litchi?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2012)

You faggits get your BB faggotry out mah GG thread. High levels of oestrogen not allowed.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> I know its pretty damn stupid of her to do whatever it takes just to get back Lotte Carmine. I understand her feelings on it but she is definitely going about it the wrong way, I admit. *Saying that, I put her in higher regards to Tsubaki just because she is doing it out of her own free will, unlike Tsubaki who is presumably under Terumi's mind control.* Who knows, she may even realize that she may not have much time left since she is drawing power from the boundary so she is going to do what it takes. My props to her for that.


That makes it worse in regards to Litchi imo. She doing dumb shit on her own volition even after advice from all the major players in the game. I can't respect stupidity on purpose. Tsubaki's emotions were manipulated and twisted by Terumi to control her so she would be more of a weak bitch than a dumb bitch actually. 

Also, Arakune and Kokonoe tells her that she hasn't crossed the line Arakune did yet so she still has a chance to be saved.

Personally, the only reason I even found Litchi tolerable post Continuum Shift's True End is because of her Teach Me Miss Litchi segments...which are now kind of ass compared to Help Me Professor Kokonoe anyways so.....yeah......



Malvingt2 said:


> Wait a fucking minute.. Esura is bashing Litchi? my Litchi?


Yes I am. What you gonna do about it?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> That makes it worse in regards to Litchi imo. She doing dumb shit on her own volition. *Tsubaki's emotions were manipulated and twisted by Terumi*. Also, Arakune and Kokonoe tells her that she hasn't crossed the line Arakune did yet so she still has a chance to be saved.
> 
> Personally, the only reason I even found Litchi tolerable post Continuum Shift is because of her Teach Me Miss Litchi segments...which are now kind of ass compared to Help Me Professor Kokonoe anyways so.....yeah......



Exactly my point, Tsubaki is a useless character compared to Litchi. Litchi is actually trying to make the jump from side character to one of the main characters by saving lotte and being one of the antagonists. A side character would just let him die and let her be saved by kokonoe. A main would do what it takes to get shit done. I highly respect that and put that in high regard. Whats Tsubaki doing? Oh yeah, being mind raped by terumi. Yeah, thats right.

Point is, she is doing what she thinks is right to save someone close to her. Now what she is doing is right or wrong is another story.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 18, 2012)

wow. they finally doin it.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

oh hey how did I miss this thread?

Polishing up my Sol, Order and Baiken

Why yes please


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Exactly my point, Tsubaki is a useless character compared to Litchi. Litchi is actually trying to make the jump from side character to one of the main characters by saving lotte and being one of the antagonists. A side character would just let him die and let her be saved by kokonoe. A main would do what it takes to get shit done. I highly respect that and put that in high regard. Whats Tsubaki doing? Oh yeah, being mind raped by terumi. Yeah, thats right.
> 
> Point is, she is doing what she thinks is right to save someone close to her. Now what she is doing is right or wrong is another story.



negged 

real talk


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> negged
> 
> real talk



Is negging suppose to do something to me?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 18, 2012)

Well your "mark" will go unnoticed. I will do what I do.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

Pimps don't do stupid shit though.

edit: Esua, take a compliment when it's given to you. You're actually in the right here for once.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Pimps don't do stupid shit though.
> 
> edit: Esua, take a compliment when it's given to you. You're actually in the right here for once.



If thats your compliment....wow.

Whatever, I stand corrected.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Pimps don't do stupid shit though.
> 
> edit: Esua, take a compliment when it's given to you. You're actually in the right here for once.



Its not stupid. Its serious talk on litchi with esura. I'll give it to you that this is the guilty gear thread. Although its not like blazblue is completely off-topic with guilty gear.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

that's not the point I mean...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 18, 2012)

Then what was your point?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

Tsubaki is a useless character compared to Litchi.

^

stupid shit


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 18, 2012)

Well....she is. Gonna tell you bluntly.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

Except not at all.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 18, 2012)

I already said my reasons in the above post why I take litchi>tsubaki. How about you tell me yours.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm not going to lie, I like Tsubaki a bit more than Litchi, well a lot actually before Terumi gets her but still like her more than Litchi although I'm disappoint on how she allows herself to get mind raped. So weak.

 Actually, the three amigos (Noel, Makoto, and Tsubaki) and Plat are my favorite playable characters n the series with Kokonoe being my second favorite in the series in general after Noel. Although I understand where you coming from Mura, she still lost mad respect from me after her CS Story Mode and True End. I'm hoping Noel and Jin pull some true friendship love shit to redeem Tsubaki though.

Also, I like Tsubaki more than Litchi from a gameplay perspective too.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Exactly my point, Tsubaki is a useless character compared to Litchi. Litchi is actually trying to make the jump from side character to one of the main characters by saving lotte and being one of the antagonists.



Not of her own volition, she's pretty much being played by Terumi onto their side for an *unconfirmed* possibility that the Library might help her do that

Considering playing through Arakune's true end pretty much shows how close she is to actually achieving that with them (Read: not a chance in hell.)



> A side character would just let him die and let her be saved by kokonoe.



 it doesn't bolster her to main character status, it just pushes her to midboss rank, cause the deal with Lotte has very little consequence to the over arcing story and basically is pretty much leading to having Kokonoe needing to save her ass because, she's getting played




> A main would do what it takes to get shit done. I highly respect that and put that in high regard. Whats Tsubaki doing? Oh yeah, being mind raped by terumi. Yeah, thats right.



At least terumi had to mindrape Tsubaki since she at least had the moral compass to factually not go through with blind orders because she knew despite her jealously she still care for Noel and Jin. Compare to Litchi who's pretty much throws her lot in with Terumi at the drop of a hat for a reward that's honestly him BS her.




> Point is, she is doing what she thinks is right to save someone close to her. Now what she is doing is right or wrong is another story.



She's being god damn stupid

It's actually an In game plot point
Ragna
Kokonoe
Torakaka
Tager
and even Arakune pretty much tell her as much


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 18, 2012)

People knocking mah Tsubaki? She has combos that follow into infinites. You don't fuck with that shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm not going to lie, I like Tsubaki a bit more than Litchi, well a lot actually before Terumi gets her but still like her more than Litchi. Actually, the three amigos (Noel, Makoto, and Tsubaki) and Plat are my favorites in the series. Although I understand where you coming from Mura, she still lost mad respect from me after her CS Story Mode and True End. I'm hoping Noel and Jin pull some true friendship love shit to redeem Tsubaki though.
> 
> Also, I like Tsubaki more than Litchi from a gameplay perspective too.



Even though she absolutely adores Jin and wants to be by his side, she goes ands uses Izayoi which Jin told her to discard but refused. True, losing eyesight might not be as bad as litchi becoming another arakune but losing sight is still pretty bad. Then in the end, she totally just succumbs to her emotions(with help from phantom) and hates noel for being by Jin. I hope Makoto, Noel, and Jin help her come back to her senses too. Not sure about Jin though, since he really isn't a team player.

I feel really comfortable with both playstyles, but I feel more fluid with litchi so I stuck with her and haven't looked back since.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Even though she absolutely adores Jin and wants to be by his side, she goes ands uses Izayoi which Jin told her to discard but refused. True, losing eyesight might not be as bad as litchi becoming another arakune but losing sight is still pretty bad. Then in the end, she totally just succumbs to her emotions(with help from phantom) and hates noel for being by Jin. I hope Makoto, Noel, and Jin help her come back to her senses too. Not sure about Jin though, since he really isn't a team player.
> 
> I feel really comfortable with both playstyles, but I feel more fluid with litchi so I stcuk with her and haven't looked back since.



Jin does have feelings for Tsubaki though, he just doesn't act on them. Either Noel or Jin is going to save her but I see Noel doing the saving moreso because Jin was actually the catalyst for Tsubaki succumbing to her emotions even more when he fought her and rejected her for Ragna after she confessed her feelings and saying she wished Noel was dead. Also, it shows in the True End of CS that Noel asks Jubei where Jin and Tsubaki is while she watches her in the shadows with guilt so she may be fighting it. Also, Jin just don't give a darn about anything other than Ragna at this point.

I can't do well with Litchi for the life of me though. Sticking with Noel. I can see my improvements with her though. Now I fully understand why bbq called her high risk/high reward.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Not of her own volition, she's pretty much being played by Terumi onto their side for an *unconfirmed* possibility that the Library might help her do that
> 
> Considering playing through Arakune's true end pretty much shows how close she is to actually achieving that with them (Read: not a chance in hell.)



Its a possibilty she had to take a chance on since she wanted to save him. If she backed down then she'd have no character.





> it doesn't bolster her to main character status, it just pushes her to midboss rank, cause the deal with Lotte has very little consequence to the over arcing story and basically is pretty much leading to having Kokonoe needing to save her ass because, she's getting played



Lotte may not have much to do with the main story but saya has her as part of her main force. No doubt she'll fight Ragna, Noel, Jin, or Hakumen at some point.






> At least terumi had to mindrape Tsubaki since she at least had the moral compass to factually not go through with blind orders because she knew despite her jealously she still care for Noel and Jin. Compare to Litchi who's pretty much throws her lot in with Terumi at the drop of a hat for a reward that's honestly him BS her.



Tsubaki was already starting to falter and become jealous of noel. Its not like she didn't have any feelings from the beginning of not hating noel.






> She's being god damn stupid
> 
> It's actually an In game plot point
> Ragna
> ...



It may be stupid, but I give her credit to not give up. It takes some guts to keep going even knowing what the consequences will be.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

None of those rebuttal reaffirm your point.

She didn't go to Terumi out of want for a possible solution, she went to him out of despair and knowing time was running out for her

It's not a matter of character integrity it's entirely a point of her own selfishness and she knows it.

I never said Tsubaki wasn't faltering, but ultimately the cause of her betrayal is purely a matter of mindfucking rather than really poor stupid choices


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 19, 2012)

Try to redirect the Blazblue stuff over to here guys


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

Again

Dat Baiken


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 19, 2012)

One more point before I do Sephiroth.

You could also say that Tsubaki is acting selfishly too. Wanting to be by Jin's side and and push Noel aside. Using Izayoi even knowing what it'll do to her to accomplish her goals. One could say those are stupid choices too.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 19, 2012)

Now I'll dream about PC port of the game... Can't understand the logic behind ArcSys' PC ports, if they ported their fightings several times (at least on three occasions from what I remember) they should have done it with all the others. Just make them 0.5-1 year later than consoles release.

I can't play fighting games on anything but keyboard.

/Potemkin user since GGX.

P.S. And why all the talk on BB in GG thread?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 19, 2012)

Really? I can't see how anyone could play a fighter on their keyboard. You also prefer keyboards I'm assuming.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 19, 2012)

I've heard quite a few say they are keyboard players, how they do it? No bloody clue.

But hey, if people can play fighters on a 360 pad, I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I've heard quite a few say they are keyboard players, how they do it? No bloody clue.
> 
> But hey, if people can play fighters on a *360 pad*, I shouldn't be surprised.



Worst pad in the history of gaming. I would rather use my tongue on an analog stick or play on a keyboard with my feet than use that atrocity.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 19, 2012)

Been playing Guilty all day, not that I wasn't already doing that before, but with more vigor than before.

I also realized that Justice will be completely legal now, that's pretty awesome and will be using her from now on.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Bern playing Guilty all day, not that I wasn't already doing that before, but with more vigor than before.
> 
> I also realized that Justice will be completely legal now, that's pretty awesome and will be using her from now on.



Justice was a nightmare back at the original GG. :amazed. 

I'm going to sub main Slayer. Although I heard he is pretty easy to learn. 

Pile Bunker!!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 19, 2012)

I was thinking of messing with May but I never really touched her so I'm not sure if she is worth the time.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

I already have my Main
and my Sub
and my other sub

Might try out A.B.A. though.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I already have my Main
> and my Sub
> and my other sub
> 
> Might try out A.B.A. though.



Whats you Mains?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

Sol
Order-Sol
Baiken


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 19, 2012)

Another Sol Player?



Awesomeness


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

I-no, the blond bitch with the crazy hair, Dizzy...I'm going to learn them.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> I-no, the blond bitch with the crazy hair, Dizzy...I'm going to learn them.



Milla Rage? She has an pretty interesting playstyle.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Milla Rage? She has an pretty interesting playstyle.



Yeah her. I keep forgetting her name.

I want to learn Dizzy just because Mura or Sephiroth recommended her although I've decided to main I-no regardless of difficulty because she is awesome.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah her. I keep forgetting her name.
> 
> I want to learn Dizzy just because Mura or Sephiroth recommended her although I've decided to main I-no regardless of difficulty because she is awesome.



Have you played Guilty Gear before? or this you first time?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 19, 2012)

Zato-1/Eddie is still the king of cheese when it comes to combos.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

Eddie users are cheap sons of bitches


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 19, 2012)

One of the mission modes required very long strings of combos to win. I picked up Eddie. Guess how that turned out.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 19, 2012)

@Sol Blackguy

Day 1 Slayer is easy.. He has great normals, and practically all of it is plus on block.. and leads to knockdowns on hit, because almost everything links into his sweep, or links into another move, that links into his sweep.

But to make your Slayer scary for real, you need to be able to get the max damage off of all your hits.. like 6Pch, IAD jH, land 5H IAD jK..jK, land 5H > ender

timing/enders are usually character specific, and 5H IAD jK..jK is pretty hard, too. I'd probably run Slayer as a second character, too if I could do it @_@


edit: Eddie is not 'cheap'. I'd argue here that cheap doesn't exist, but that is a different argument for a different day..

To keep it simpler, Eddie isn't the run of the mill braindead top tier character, that you pick up and start getting wins with. Eddie actually takes a lot of work to be good with. 

I can already foresee the masses of day 1 Eddies that are gonna get curb stomped thinking that they're just going to pick him and win automatically.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2012)

Eddie's unblockables are scary shit.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Have you played Guilty Gear before? or this you first time?



I have but you could say this would be the first time I would _really_ play it though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

So guys, I played GG on the Wii with the CC Pro..the control is awesome.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 20, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> @Sol Blackguy
> 
> Day 1 Slayer is easy.. He has great normals, and practically all of it is plus on block.. and leads to knockdowns on hit, because almost everything links into his sweep, or links into another move, that links into his sweep.
> 
> ...



I see. The first I'm going to do when it comes out on the PSN is learn Slayer.

I agree with what you said about Eddie. He isn't like Chun-li in 3s or Cable in MVC2. Eddie along with I-no and Zappa are the hardest characters to use



Malvingt2 said:


> So guys, I played GG on the Wii with the CC Pro..the control is awesome.



I heard the Wii port for GG is shit... Is it actually good? 



Esura said:


> I have but you could say this would be the first time I would _really_ play it though.



If you need it here is a Well done Tutorial about the mechanics. Since the game doesn't have one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I83GsQGg6U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

shit in what regard? I am enjoying the port and the control scheme..


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> shit in what regard? I am enjoying the port and the control..



Really? I should of bought that port then instead of almost killing my self to find the PS2 port. 

Well it doesn't matter now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Really? I should of bought that port then instead of almost killing my self to find the PS2 port.
> 
> Well it doesn't matter now.


 yeah, btw the classic controller feels weird for the game CC pro in another hand is a huge different. Feels really well, I can see people hating on the game if they were playing with the CC instead of Pro..


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 20, 2012)

> Eddie along with I-no and Zappa are the hardest characters to use


Execution wise, yeah.

I'd add ABA/HOS too the harder to use characters, too, based simply on managing the charge meter with HOS and moving between moroha and normal mode ABA


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 20, 2012)

Well it's no surprise that Axl
is Low on everyone's priority play list
YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA--


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to sub Axl

but then dat Baiken


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

Surprised to see no one as Ky users. I found him pretty easy and useful to use.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2012)

That's cause GG isn't like BB.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> Surprised to see no one as Ky users. I found him pretty easy and useful to use.



I guess that's the reason why. Most players find Ky boring to use. Sol on the other is easy but he has an pretty interesting playstyle.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

I think Sol is cooler than Ky too. Not Ragna cool though but he is pretty bad-A himself, especially Holy Order Sol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> I think Sol is cooler than Ky too. Not *Ragna cool though* but he is pretty bad-A himself, especially Holy Order Sol.



Indeed, Sol is much cooler.

It's like Dante(Sol) and Nero(Ragna).


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Indeed, Sol is much cooler.
> 
> It's like Dante(Sol) and Nero(Ragna).



Nope its more like....

Ragna (DMC4 Dante) and Sol (DMC2 Dante). Don't disrespect Ragna by comparing him to Nero. 

Why haven't they made an anime of this and Blazblue yet!? This shit is like...MADE for anime adaptations!


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Why haven't they made an anime of this and Blazblue yet!? This shit is like...MADE for anime adaptations!



They have wanted to make an anime for Guilty Gear for many many years. 

Blazblue supposedly was made just to fund future Guilty Gear projects

This is the anime promotion from long ago made for Guilty Gear X.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> I think Sol is cooler than Ky too. Not Ragna cool though but he is pretty bad-A himself, especially Holy Order Sol.



I dunno, I find Sol cooler than Ragna. On why they haven't made an anime yet. Probably have to deal with money and the like. Deciding if its gonna be 12 or 24 episodes which will cost more to do if its 24.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 21, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Well it's no surprise that Axl
> is Low on everyone's priority play list
> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA--



I play Axl pretty much exclusively, sucka, whatchu talm'bout.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Nope its more like....
> 
> Ragna (DMC4 Dante) and Sol (DMC2 Dante). Don't disrespect Ragna by comparing him to Nero.
> 
> Why haven't they made an anime of this and Blazblue yet!? This shit is like...MADE for anime adaptations!



I believe Mori(The creator) said a couple of times that he is interested in a Blazblue anime. So it could happen. 



Mura said:


> I dunno, I find Sol cooler than Ragna. On why they haven't made an anime yet. Probably have to deal with money and the like. Deciding if its gonna be 12 or 24 episodes which will cost more to do if its 24.



Sol is 10000x more badass than Ragna and this is from someone who mains both of them.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2012)

So is this out now?

Do the majority of you play this on PSN or Xbox Live?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Not out yet, later this year is what I heard.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> I think Sol is cooler than Ky too. Not Ragna cool though but he is pretty bad-A himself, especially Holy Order Sol.





Ragna is nice and all, but Sol is so much more badass than him, it hurts.

Volcanic Viper > Inferno Divider


----------



## Wesley (Feb 21, 2012)

Is it a new game or a slightly tweaked version?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2012)

Wesley said:


> Is it a new game or a slightly tweaked version?



Neither. Accent Core Plus has been out for a while, this is just availability through psn/xbla.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

The big thing that everyone is hyped about is the online play for this.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Trophies, online play, and I believe a few tweaks here and there, namely Justice and Kliff for whatever they do to them in the arcade version.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> They have wanted to make an anime for Guilty Gear for many many years.
> 
> Blazblue supposedly was made just to fund future Guilty Gear projects
> 
> This is the anime promotion from long ago made for Guilty Gear X.


Damn, thats pretty damn cool.

They need to do Blazblue first though if they get around to it.



Mura said:


> I dunno, I find Sol cooler than Ragna. On why they haven't made an anime yet. Probably have to deal with money and the like. Deciding if its gonna be 12 or 24 episodes which will cost more to do if its 24.


I don't think they had the GG IP that long from Sega either when I think about it to even plan ahead for a GG anime.



Sol_Blackguy said:


> I believe Mori(The creator) said a couple of times that he is interested in a Blazblue anime. So it could happen.


Shit, they need to get Studio C or whoever worked on the openings for Blazblue to work on the anime. 




> Sol is 10000x more badass than Ragna and this is from someone who mains both of them.


I guess I'm coming from the perspective of Blazblue to Guilty Gear instead of the rest of you guys. Ragna calls someone full retard....shit is funny.



Naruto said:


> Ragna is nice and all, but Sol is so much more badass than him, it hurts.
> 
> Volcanic Viper > Inferno Divider


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMwd1gFUQdQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

So badass I gots a boner.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 21, 2012)

Read the Guilty Gears manga/comics and watch the drama CD

Sol one shots city sized gears
Two shots Ky
Has NAPALM DEATH 
Is basically unkillable D:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Just one thing to say after seeing that video esura. Tomokazu Sugita>Patrick Seitz.

[YOUTUBE]TUSe_P7ZS-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Norio Wakamoto > All
> Johnny



....Touche.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Nope Mura nope, cause Ragna says some of the funniest shit mid match and I can't understand Japanese.


I'll never... forgive you! (vs. Jin, CT only)
Are you... stupid?! (vs. Noel)
Show me your... face already! (vs. Hakumen)
Shut up... damn demon! (vs. Tager)
I'll smash you... to pieces! (vs. Hazama)
Jin! Die already! (vs. Jin)
Goddammit Noel! You're pissing me off! (vs. Noel)
Makes me sick... That mask of yours! (vs. Hakumen)
You... scum! (vs. Hazama)
Out of my way!
Idiot! (vs. Jin)
You're dead!
This'll hurt! (vs. Jin, CS)
Carnage Scissors! I'll devour ya!
Kids should be... in bed already! (vs. Platinum)
Let darkness consume you! Shatter!!
The end! Peace out!
Jin... It's over! (vs. Jin, CT)
Jin, it's over... Go away! (vs. Jin, CS)
Noel... I'm sorry. (vs. Noel)
Sorry... See you soon. (vs. Nu)
Terumi! You're gonna like this! (vs. Hazama)
Black Onslaught! Black Zagam! Nightmare Rage! Destruction!
I'll show you... the power of the Azure! I'll show you fear. There is no hell, only darkness. This is the power of darkness.
I'll show you... the power of the Azure! I'll show you fear. There is no hell, just darkness. This is the power of the Azure.



Axl Low said:


> Read the Guilty Gears manga/comics and watch the drama CD
> 
> Sol one shots city sized gears
> *Two shots Ky*
> ...



When I think about it...I take back what I said about Ky. He sucks just like Jin. Don't know whats up with the motherfuckers in blue being lame.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura I am dead serious about it too

He just
pwns Ky
like that
just
*two hits*
Round over althought there is no round in the manga

And I-no is a time traveling bitch whore slut > 


Mura i editted the post to include Jōji Nakata D

And Axl gets into alot of trouble
Wrong place, Wrong _Time_

You should read up/watch up on GG :33


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> *And I-no is a time traveling bitch whore slut >*





When I first played Story Mode with Sol fought her I was like...daaayum she hot. And she takes her top off when she wins too so you see pixelated side boobage. Shock and aww eventually faded away after getting my ass kicked 10 times by that bitch. I still haven't beaten her in Story Mode the second time yet either. Its why she became my favorite.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 21, 2012)

I mean she is just sooo busted
Ever Played a Boss or Gold I-no
HOW ABOUT A GOLD BOSS I-NO
OMFG she is soooo fucking broken 
OMFG 

She is just as hard
AS *GOLD ORDER SOL*
GOLD *FUCKING* ORDER SOL

I am pretty sure GGx or was it GGxx is about her going back in time and saving KY because the future would be shit when he died or something


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I mean she is just sooo busted
> Ever Played a Boss or Gold I-no
> HOW ABOUT A GOLD BOSS I-NO
> OMFG she is soooo fucking broken
> ...


Gold? The fuck? Are they similar to Unlimited forms of Blazblue?

And I thought I-no was the bad bitch working for THAT MAN?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Nope Mura nope, cause Ragna says some of the funniest shit mid match* and I can't understand Japanese*.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well then, sucks to be you. Shit is definitely more epic in Japanese.



Axl Low said:


> Mura i editted the post to include Jōji Nakata D
> 
> And Axl gets into alot of trouble
> Wrong place, Wrong _Time_
> ...



Yeah, I like Joji Nakata as well.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well then, sucks to be you. Shit is definitely more epic in Japanese.


Wait...you said that like you didn't know that. You seriously didn't know that? We supposed to be bois.  

Its my primary reason for preferring dubs over subs when it comes to anime/games if I have the choice. Hearing my own language if infinitely more pleasant than hearing gibberish when it comes to anime. I can do subs as well if I have no choice though. Before I watched anime as a child I originally watched a lot of martial arts movies staring Jackie Chan or Donnie Yen that only had subs so I'm definitely used to subs. Re dubs over actual people speaking different languages just sounds stupid as all hell compared to animations.

Don't mind listening to J-pop though cause lyrics of all languages are gibberish.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Well esura, I'm not a child anymore so when I started to get really into it and as I've grown up I've come to love japanese over english voices in anime and games. I think you did tell me that once but it just slipped my mind. My thing is if you don't understand it then how about learning it? Thats what I did when I came to dislike english voices in anime and games. If you like it then more power to you.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Gold? The fuck? Are they similar to Unlimited forms of Blazblue?
> 
> And I thought I-no was the bad bitch working for THAT MAN?



My Friend Gold characters are broken
Johnny's mist finer is a ONE SHOT ONE KILL AT FULL HEALTH EVEN VS ANOTHER GOLD/BoSS CHARACTER 
Most characters regen health 
Some get super fast
more damage 
unlimited spam and shit
triple air dashes
quad air dash for chipp IIRC
Zero start up time for overdrives/specials 
Overdrives while they are RUNNING
Air dash across the screen
Full combos with perfect roman cancels and since they have or gain tension at an alarming rate they can perfect you if you are not careful 
One hit moves that chop off 70% of your total health bar
Also auto combo/links
Like ig Gold Axl does a counter it does the overdrive link without input and without tension  

Like Dragon Install is a complicated multiple/ten input chain
computer does it perfect at more damage for depending on the character's health instant kill  

And of course combos that NO HUMAN PLAYER can EVER pull off no matter how much xp the player has

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLKL4Rskp4o[/YOUTUBE]

6:10 in this video
Millia loses 70% health in one hit

In 8 minutes
He loses 6-7 matches / 12-14 rounds with no rounds drawn or won


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2012)

EX Slayer


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

I really wonder how EX characters will be handled for online play.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well esura, I'm not a child anymore so when I started to get really into it and as I've grown up I've come to love japanese over english voices in anime and games. I think you did tell me that once but it just slipped my mind. My thing is if you don't understand it then how about learning it? Thats what I did when I came to dislike english voices in anime and games. If you like it then more power to you.


I don't see any reason to learn Japanese other than to understand animes and games from Japan should I choose to import. Learning languages is pretty challenging and if I'm going to put in the effort to learn one I would rather learn one that will actually have some use for me beyond my fandom since I have no intentions on ever going to Japan, like Spanish or something. I spent four years learning German and had no practical use for the language so I ended up forgetting about it. Waste of time, but at least I got to get with this German girl for a while.

I'm not a child either and English voices in animes and games never bugged me and I personally never understood the issues with dubs over animations so I never cared even now. Also, for fighting games, ever since SF Alpha series I always wanted more English work for Japanese games (I STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT KEN AND RYU SAYS TO EACH OTHER!! ).

Although as of late, whereas with anime I've been a little lax with and watching more subs than ever despite my love for dubs, the opposite has happened to me for video games. If a Japanese developer releases a physical copy of their game here with no English audio, it won't get bought from me plain and simple. I regretted buying Agarest War Zero and Yakuza 3.


Axl Low said:


> My Friend Gold characters are broken
> Johnny's mist finer is a ONE SHOT ONE KILL AT FULL HEALTH EVEN VS ANOTHER GOLD/BoSS CHARACTER
> Most characters regen health
> Some get super fast
> ...


LOL wow.....


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2012)

Probably banned in lobbies.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 21, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> EX Slayer



OH GOD
EX SOL WITH CHARGED UP GUN FLAMES THAT YOU CAN BARELY AIR DASH OVER 

EX characters and instant instant kill mode characters can fuck right off 



Sephiroth said:


> I really wonder how EX characters will be handled for online play.



Gold chars too


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2012)

EX Chipp is lulzy, too.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes because having a move that lasts 18 fuckign seconds even after being hit
IS SO FAIR 

Gold Slayer >_<
I regen Health and when I attack I sap health

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> I don't see any reason to learn Japanese other than to understand animes and games from Japan should I choose to import. Learning languages is pretty challenging and if I'm going to put in the effort to learn one I would rather learn one that will actually have some use for me beyond my fandom since I have no intentions on ever going to Japan, like Spanish or something. I spent four years learning German and had no practical use for the language so I ended up forgetting about it. Waste of time, but at least I got to get with this German girl for a while.
> 
> I'm not a child either and English voices in animes and games never bugged me and I personally never understood the issues with dubs over animations so I never cared even now. Also, for fighting games, ever since SF Alpha series I always wanted more English work for Japanese games (I STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT KEN AND RYU SAYS TO EACH OTHER!! ).
> 
> Although as of late, whereas with anime I've been a little lax with and watching more subs than ever despite my love for dubs, the opposite has happened to me for video games. If a Japanese developer releases a physical copy of their game here with no English audio, it won't get bought from me plain and simple. I regretted buying Agarest War Zero and Yakuza 3.



I just wanted to learn it because I like it, I didn't need a reason to learn it. I love what I do and I'll be continuing to love it.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> LOL wow.....



what is sad is that i editted the post for more info AND A VIDEO


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> I just wanted to learn it because I like it, I didn't need a reason to learn it. I love what I do and I'll be continuing to love it.


That's awesome, I wish I had as much motivation.

I'm burned from my previous exploits of learning languages so unless we get taken over by China and forced to learn Mandarin...I don't think I'll attempt learning anymore languages anytime soon.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

I tried learning Nipponese on my own, gave up right around the time I was able to read and write some letters.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 21, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> That slayer was Ace though D



Saitou is easily the best Johnny in Japan right now

En was the best SL in early AC, but, I haven't seen much of him before this.. Tsujikawa is still my favorite overall Slayer player.. and of course Hase.. because Hase might not be the most solid player, but, he got dem empire cawmbos~


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nG9o4vlDx8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw_tE9bSytM[/YOUTUBE]

ISA is so fucking amazing.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 21, 2012)

Dat Isa. One of my favorite players since he uses my main

Is that Buppa the Hazama player?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Is that Buppa the Hazama player?



I don't follow BB tourneys. It's probably him, though.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 21, 2012)

Not sure who I'm gonna play this game tbh.  I guess I'll figure it out once it drops.  Holy Order Sol looks cool though.  What are the differences between him and Vanilla Sol?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Not sure who I'm gonna play this game tbh.  I guess I'll figure it out once it drops.  Holy Order Sol looks cool though.  What are the differences between him and Vanilla Sol?



He works on a meter that he can charge up ala Super Saiyan that enhance his moves and supers, he is pretty fucking cool.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> He works on a meter that he can charge up ala Super Saiyan that enhance his moves and supers, he is pretty fucking cool.



Not to mention the fact that his moves are different, even if they're inspired by regular Sol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

If Justice ends up unchanged and banned again, I'ma pick up Eddie. :33


----------



## Naruto (Feb 21, 2012)

Guilty Gear has so much good music


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 21, 2012)

Guilty Gear has the best music in a fighting game ever. 

Just look at sig for some awesome music


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> He works on a meter that he can charge up ala Super Saiyan that enhance his moves and supers, he is pretty fucking cool.


You mean like a Devil Trigger...?  

Awwww yeah.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Watch some videos of HO Sol and you'll see how he plays.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 21, 2012)

If im not lazy by the time this game comes out i'm thinking of a doing a Tournament on this forums. But i'm not sure if people would sign up...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll be there at least.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm so excited to hear this.

About fucking time; although I suck at GG, I always enjoyed playing it.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 22, 2012)

Mura said:


> Watch some videos of HO Sol and you'll see how he plays.


Watching videos wouldn't help if I don't know what's going on, let alone the thought process behind them.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 22, 2012)

Then how about playing it then? Either PS2, Wii, or you can play it on an emulator.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 22, 2012)

Mura said:


> Then how about playing it then? Either PS2, Wii, or you can play it on an emulator.



PSP has Accent Core Plus as well.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 22, 2012)

Mura said:


> Then how about playing it then? Either PS2, Wii, or you can play it on an emulator.


I'll look into it.

Or I could look on dustloop for writeups on him.  Hmmm, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2012)

Good to know even new peeps are taking interest.

It's shame not more people want to play the best fighter ever made.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah Sephiroth, damn shame that more people don't play Tekken.

...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Yeah Sephiroth, damn shame that more people don't play Tekken.
> 
> ...



Only if you like fat guys. :x


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Good to know even new peeps are taking interest.
> 
> *It's shame not more people want to play the best fighter ever made.*



To be fair, it wasn't even officially announced here yet, just in Japan. Hardcore fighting game community just kind of jumped the gun and got their hype skirts on. Also, time is working against this game as well. I wonder will this have the staying power on PSN like other older fan favorite fighters on it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 22, 2012)

You underestimate the power of Guilty Gear esura.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> To be fair, it wasn't even officially announced here yet, just in Japan. Hardcore fighting game community just kind of jumped the gun and got their hype skirts on. Also, time is working against this game as well. I wonder will this have the staying power on PSN like other older fan favorite fighters on it.



Guilty Gear has a stronger scene than 3rd Strike for example, so hopefully that is enough.


----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2012)

Mura said:


> You underestimate the power of Guilty Gear esura.



I'm only buying it for the sake of buying it and playing it every once in awhile. I generally gravitate from one newer fighter to another so this game won't be a main destination for me at all. SFxTekken, Skullgirls, and SCV are going to kill my time.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 22, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Only if you like fat guys. :x


Evo is not a proper representation of the Tekken community.  People not in the community need to stop mentioning it.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> To be fair, it wasn't even officially announced here yet, just in Japan. Hardcore fighting game community just kind of jumped the gun and got their hype skirts on. Also, time is working against this game as well. I wonder will this have the staying power on PSN like other older fan favorite fighters on it.



There's no doubt in my mind Guilty Gear will stay strong. It's the best fighting game of all time, the only reason it didn't do better is because it was competing against established franchises in its time.

Skullgirls will probably follow a similar path. It looks like an incredible game, but the next big thing from capcom will outmarket it so much that you wont hear about it anymore two years from now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Evo is not a proper representation of the Tekken community.  People not in the community need to stop mentioning it.



Just playing around, I stopped liking Tekken after 3 so can't comment.

Tekken 5 was just so slow, felt like there was input delay or something.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Feb 22, 2012)

Naruto said:


> There's no doubt in my mind Guilty Gear will stay strong. It's the best fighting game of all time, the only reason it didn't do better is because it was competing against established franchises in its time.
> 
> Skullgirls will probably follow a similar path. It looks like an incredible game, but the next big thing from capcom will outmarket it so much that you wont hear about it anymore two years from now.



We'll see. I just highly doubt an older fighter will overtake any currently popular fighter right now. This isn't just something I think towards GG, but if any older fighter gets ported to PSN with online as well. If they play their cards right, I can see Skullgirls doing better than this port.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 22, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Just playing around, I stopped liking Tekken after 3 so can't comment.
> 
> Tekken 5 was just so slow, felt like there was input delay or something.


You'll all be back by the end of the year.  Tag 2 is gonna be hella good.  I got to play it for like 3-4 hours at Winter Brawl.  Came hard.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> You'll all be back by the end of the year.  Tag 2 is gonna be hella good.  I got to play it for like 3-4 hours at Winter Brawl.  Came hard.



Yeah hope Tekken Tag 2 is fantastic, I had alot of fun with TT.

Will be too busy with Skullgirls for anything else though.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2012)

Slayer > Skullgirls


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2012)

Well and Guilty of course.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> To be fair, it wasn't even officially announced here yet, just in Japan. Hardcore fighting game community just kind of jumped the gun and got their hype skirts on. Also, time is working against this game as well. I wonder will this have the staying power on PSN like other older fan favorite fighters on it.





If Europe is getting it then We are 99% most likey to get it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 22, 2012)

Yay confirm.

Also dat Baiken.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 22, 2012)

Eh, even if it's JP onry, I have JP psn account 

I'm sure America will get the game though.. even if we get it later, in which case I guess I'll be buying it twice @_@


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 22, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Eh, even if it's JP onry, I have JP psn account
> 
> I'm sure America will get the game though.. even if we get it later, in which case I guess I'll be buying it twice @_@



When in doubt always have a JP PSN account


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 23, 2012)

If any of y'all want the GGXX OST fo' free...

Click here

Have fun.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice. I think my favorite ones are Ky, Baiken, and Millia's themes.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 23, 2012)

Dat Order Sol, Sol Badguy, and dat Johnny.

However, yes, Baiken's theme is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyM3zU-_SNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Feb 23, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Yay confirm.
> 
> Also *dat Baiken*.



knows wat up


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 23, 2012)

Mmmm, Ham and Bacon.

I mean...mmm, Jam and Baiken.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2012)

Jam mirrors destroy hearing.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 23, 2012)

>Not muting Jam

lol


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 23, 2012)

Bet people will avoid Jam players like the plague.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 23, 2012)

Maybe if they lack quality.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2012)

Noel vs Noel is far worse.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 23, 2012)

>Not muting Noel


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2012)

Also my favorite theme would have to be Holy Orders.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

I do like Jam as a second main...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 23, 2012)

Defintly two of my favorite besides Sol and Slayers theme 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKc8gxBwuG0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJcXNDk-5F8[/YOUTUBE]



Malvingt2 said:


> I do like Jam as a second main...



My twin brother plays a nasty Jam but it doesn't compare to his Litchi.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 23, 2012)

I would imagine Bang mirrors to be the most annoying.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Defintly two of my favorite besides Sol and Slayers theme
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 I did main Litchi in BB. Good times..


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 23, 2012)

Or the most manly.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2012)

Slayer vs Slayer is the most manly.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 23, 2012)

Not possible.  Slayer prances.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 23, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Not possible.  Slayer prances.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Not possible.  Slayer prances.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Feb 23, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I would imagine Bang mirrors to be the most annoying.



Maybe if you lack Justice.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 23, 2012)

Both Slayer and Band can't challenge Anji's Manliness


----------



## zenieth (Feb 23, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Both Slayer and Band can't challenge Anji's Manliness


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2012)

Exposed male midriff = insta-lose


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Both Slayer and Band can't challenge Anji's Manliness



I'm sure Bridget could.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have to be honest tho.. Bridget tricked me..GG universe tricked me.. I though he was a she at first..


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2012)

You're gay.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 23, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Exposed male midriff = insta-lose


His whole chest is exposed.

Showin' off dem abs.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> His whole chest is exposed.
> 
> Showin' off dem abs.





Hangat?r said:


> You're gay.




It's mathematical.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 23, 2012)

Only real men can appreciate the abs of justice.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2012)

True manlove.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry I dont need that link

I have the KOREAN Guilty Gear Reloaded CDs and all the japanese ones

I kinda spent 500 dollars on my Guilty gear eargasm collection D

While Daisuke has jack shit to do with the Korean OSTs they are fucking good


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 24, 2012)

Cool story, bro.  Tell it again.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2012)

Korean Sol vs Ky
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTnh-yEI--A[/YOUTUBE]

I love this version sooo much more

Jam's theme Korean:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCQRZcZFTEo[/YOUTUBE]

INO'S MOTHERUFUCKIN THEME KOREAN OST
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6qUU0PPbjk[/YOUTUBE]

Slayer's starts off light then WTF
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skKHJptFYSk[/YOUTUBE]

I will give you a guess who's theme can [sorta] pass for  a Guns N Roses song
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9pm6gzYHok[/YOUTUBE]

JUSTICE GET OFF MY LAWN
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iymMU8aW7jU[/YOUTUBE]

Testament 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS8ix8dd14U[/YOUTUBE]

Venom screams for blood
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a3qvM8VRC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 24, 2012)

$500 on video game music.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 24, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Korean Sol vs Ky
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTnh-yEI--A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I love this version sooo much more



I just wanted to point out that this version sucks monkey balls, and that due to how much it sucked I didn't even check out the rest.

Noontide & Keep The Flag Flying are both much better (they're the two Sol vs Ky themes):

























CosmicCastaway said:


> $500 on video game music.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeZWqlBN5jA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2012)

Slayer's Korean theme is awesome Naruto.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah but bbq, Cosmic lacks common sense.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2012)

That's an aerial move.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 24, 2012)

That does not change that he prances.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks more like swimming.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 24, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Then what is this, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> And you lack tolerance.  Not sure which is worse.



You mean the aerial move where he steps on you like a little bitch?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 24, 2012)

Weirdest fucking aerial move I've ever seen.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2012)

That's one of my favorite moves of his, he does an awesome evil laugh during it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 25, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Weirdest fucking aerial move I've ever seen.



It's an awkward move, and usually doesn't serve too much purpose, aside from a combo part, and sometimes used as IAD in, but Slayer isn't really a character for IAD'ing outside combos, so you don't see it often.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2012)

Slayer curbstomps people in mid air


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 18, 2012)

hype. building.

been practicing lately, too.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 18, 2012)

HELL YES!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2012)

Skullgirls has pulled me away from Guilty for a while heh, but I will be ready to balance both.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2012)

GIVE ME A FUCKING WESTERN RELEASE DATE, YOU CUNTS


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 19, 2012)

I hope this means Guilty PSN avatars, a Sol or Slayer one would be boss.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 19, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> GIVE ME A FUCKING WESTERN RELEASE DATE, YOU CUNTS



>create jpn psn accnt
>buy jpn psn store points from play asia
>have the code emailed to you
>buy it on jpn psn store

unless it's going to be a disc game, then just import it @_@


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2012)

>  xbox360


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 19, 2012)

hey i have a question
in Johnny's story he does an aerial jackhound to a robo ky before the match starts to cut part of his health
Is that possible in game or do you need a ex or gold for that?


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 19, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> >  xbox360



you lose


Axl Low said:


> hey i have a question
> in Johnny's story he does an aerial jackhound to a robo ky before the match starts to cut part of his health
> Is that possible in game or do you need a ex or gold for that?



AFAIK no version of Johnny has an aerial jackhound.

EX _MIGHT_ have the pre-AC, non-FB, jackhound.. but I not virtually nothing about the EX characters.

I do know that Gold Johnny's mist finer is a one hit kill though @_@


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I hope this means Guilty PSN avatars, a Sol or Slayer one would be boss.



A Sol avatar would be boss My permanent avatar.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> you lose



Except for online gameplay, because is actually playable.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Nothing is wrong with PSN.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 19, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Except for online gameplay, because is actually playable.



Blazblue online is near perfect on the PSN.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 19, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Except for online gameplay, because is actually playable.



s'cool.

I'll have the import a few days after it comes out, playing human comp irl.

you'll be netplaying when that EU xbox release finally hits next winter.



> Blazblue online is near perfect on the PSN.


sometimes

I have hard time reacting to Ragna 6B even in level 3 connection. sometimes I can't even block Valkenhayn 6C.. D:


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2012)

I'ma be rockin' VF5 until then.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=si4VF8q-csA&context=C41ceccaADvjVQa1PpcFMuXoEXc2YFuTfH_El5KgQzvICnv0VgJO4=[/YOUTUBE]

woshige da gawd~


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=si4VF8q-csA&context=C41ceccaADvjVQa1PpcFMuXoEXc2YFuTfH_El5KgQzvICnv0VgJO4=[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> woshige da gawd~



Damn.....just damn. There were times where my mind couldn't comprehend what I just seen.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GQcPaST6Nw&feature=g-u-u&context=G2e9cbb9FUAAAAAAAUAA[/YOUTUBE]

another one

Chonari Zappa running trains on various other top players


----------



## bbq sauce (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2012)

FUCK YOUR SHIT ANDY

WHY IS THERE STILL NO EU/US RELEASE DATE

WHY AM I TYPING IN CAPS


----------



## bbq sauce (May 3, 2012)

THERE'S NO JAPANESE RELEASE DATE TO MY KNOWLEDGE YET EITHER

ALL I KNOW IS THAT IT'S COMING "THIS SUMMER".

BUT I'LL BE BUYING THE JP VERSION

I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHAT IT'S LIKE


----------



## bbq sauce (May 3, 2012)

you don't have to be so mean about it 

;_;


edit: more on game topic. I'm gonna pick up Jam for a secondary character


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2012)

Better mute that shit.

I'm considering (HO)Sol or Venom, but iunno.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 3, 2012)

who do you play as a main char?

also Venom is pretty hard for relatively low reward D:

also, I've been playing this game w/ stickbug for years, the sound of Jam no longer phases me.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2012)

THANK YOU

Jeez


----------



## bbq sauce (May 4, 2012)

more like FRAYer


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 5, 2012)

Not necessarily that big of a deal to me whether or not it releases in the US... Since I already have the PSP version of this game.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2012)

You make it sound like thats actually worth a damn.


----------



## Axl Low (May 6, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> you lose
> 
> 
> AFAIK no version of Johnny has an aerial jackhound.
> ...



Forgive the quality please

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQhNb8XOOBQ[/YOUTUBE]

I wish that move was real


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> more like FRAYer



I will fuck your shit up for this.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Forgive the quality please
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQhNb8XOOBQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I wish that move was real



Looks more like an aerial "That's my Name" not Jackhound. 

Still pretty cool regardless.



Spartan1337 said:


> Not necessarily that big of a deal to me whether or not it releases in the US... Since I already have the PSP version of this game.



Right, because having it in actual HD opposed to pseudo upscaled HD (if the PSP is even upscaled, and the ability to netplay really don't make any difference.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2012)

lolpspnetplay


----------



## bbq sauce (May 7, 2012)

I'll find several people to play with decen't connects on my psn a few nights a week.

You'll be on your xbl, with a flawless connection.. to all 2 of europes gg players.

slow clap


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt2Q9hbkD2Q&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2012)

But at least I've a European passport.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 7, 2012)

which is relevant to...?


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2012)

The US slowly turning into the next Jesusland shithole.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 7, 2012)

lol @ slowly and lol @ turning

it's been that way for a long ass time. ask the south.

don't you have some discotec fulla greasy haired mullets and porno mustaches to be at?


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2012)

Ooga booga where da white women at


----------



## bbq sauce (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2012)

They're all in Europe.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 7, 2012)

idgaf

<< dates a latin woman


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2012)

That's cause yo ass is racist.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 7, 2012)

stfu spic**


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2012)

Go eat some taters and beat your wife, paddy.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

Yaw fools are crazy.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 7, 2012)

so much GG on youtube today

goldenrody put about 10 videos from a singles tournament


----------



## bbq sauce (May 7, 2012)

not sure how I never saw this before..


----------



## Sephiroth (May 7, 2012)

Sounds good.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> not sure how I never saw this before..


----------



## bbq sauce (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Final Ultima (May 7, 2012)

Naturally, because it's a Tetsu combo movie, and all Tetsu combo movies are godlike.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (May 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73lLNTkEALQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Some good shit here


----------



## Wu Fei (May 12, 2012)

Thank you all for those videos. great stuff. I havent heard GG music in so long. forgot how epic it is.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 16, 2012)

looks like post-tourney casuals from a-cho? title says 5on5, but, the machine isn't on event mode, and it doesn't seem to have much order. but i could be wrong.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRuRtVHWdHc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6cTHJSjNfU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ycq2sZt5jno[/YOUTUBE]

from what I've skimmed I've seemed (presumably, based on color choice + in game behavior)

Woshige MI
Roi SO
N.O VE
Kedako MA
Satou JO

aka these vids are pretty stacked with good players. so watch them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

BLARGH, 4:3, YUCK!


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YMPAH67f4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (May 28, 2012)

I wonder how things will change now.

Time to start learning more Justice, hopefully some of those things carry over when she is changed.

So excited!


----------



## Final Ultima (May 28, 2012)

EVERYONE IS BUFFED = THE ONLY ACCEPTABLE KIND OF BALANCE CHANGE

Accent Core was already a game where every character was horrifyingly good.

(Honestly though, it looks more like every character is being "retooled" rather than outright buffed.)


----------



## Sephiroth (May 28, 2012)

Yeah buffing everyone rather than nerfing Eddie is the awesome way to go.


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> EVERYONE IS BUFFED = THE ONLY ACCEPTABLE KIND OF BALANCE CHANGE.
> 
> Accent Core was already a game where every character was horrifyingly good.
> 
> (Honestly though, it looks more like every character is being "retooled" rather than outright buffed.)



You really want Eddie and Testament buffs, Rhys? xd


----------



## Final Ultima (May 28, 2012)

I don't mind. Eddie and Testament are pretty ridiculous, yeah, but I've never found myself in a position where I felt I lost to the character and not the player's expertise with that character.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 28, 2012)

Eddie's only buff is that FB shadow recover can now increase the shadow bar.

but using it means you have to sacrifice a drill FRC, an FB drill, or cmd grab FRC etc. all that a longer shadow gauge means is shadow pressure is longer, and the resulting combo is longer.. which sucks, but, the meter expenditure forces you to pick between that and the previously mentioned.

Testament looks totally retarded though. in the video.. he puts out 2 delayed EXE beasts, and uses warrant crossup without a hit to trigger it.. that's like some EX Testament shit.

shout outs to Baiken having a DP now.

this shit is going to be new levels of crazy. here's hoping it doesn't go kusoge level crazy though..


----------



## Final Ultima (May 28, 2012)

Yeah, Testament can delay an EXE Beast by holding the button now, so Zeinest (web) and HITOMI (tree) had their commands changed so that they could still be used while Testament is holding S or HS. It's pretty fierce, EXE Beast was already amazing as is.


----------



## MS81 (May 29, 2012)

my goodness I hope they made Chip a lil stronger...smh although he was a combo freak, his combos didn't take crap!!!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 30, 2012)

Slayer is apparently confirmed to be nerfed.  Not sure on details though.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 30, 2012)

5H air hit slides instead of ground bounce.

AFAIK that's the only "nerf" Slayer's had. It takes away his 5H > IAD jK, falling jK, 5H > stuff

buuut for all we know it could open up bigger shit, so I donno if I'd call that a nerf just yet.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 30, 2012)

5HS sliding on hit definitely hurts some of his beefier combos (at least mid-screen), but  Undertow got a nice buff and the jury is out on his new D-Steps.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 31, 2012)

FB d step interests me.

The K and P versions already have invul on start up IIRC, I'm not sure what an FB version could add to a move like that.

Also interested in seeing what the H version does.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 31, 2012)

Judging from the trailer, the FB D-Step seems to be a forward D-Step that doesn't cross-up or turn around like the S version, which would actually do quite a bit for his neutral game (well, discounting the fact that it'd cost meter, of course).


----------



## bbq sauce (May 31, 2012)

Damn.. forward moving D step into Under Pressure mix ups from midscren is hella scary..


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 1, 2012)

Slayer will be gdlk tier.

Believe it!


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 2, 2012)

Loketest hype has officially begun.

EXPOSED

Start here and work down.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 3, 2012)

Axl bomber isn't overhead anymore.

/life


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 4, 2012)

and they got rid of the half circle back hard slash
the jump off screen and come crashing down with spinning kama 

well i am not getting this


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 4, 2012)

Getting rid of/slowing down overheads for netplay?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 4, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> and they got rid of the half circle back hard slash
> the jump off screen and come crashing down with spinning kama
> 
> well i am not getting this



No, they just removed the FRC point.

@ Hangatyr

From my understanding, there's a natural 4 frame input delay, on anything running in HD. Even on a CRT monitor, there will still be a minimum 4 frame delay.

On the arcade cabinet, because there are lagless monitors they can use to circumvent that. However on the PS3/360 versions, there's going to be a minimum 4 frame delay from the system, plus whatever the monitor/tv may add.. so I assume they're getting rid of things like that for the sake of all play in general, not just netplay. 

It also seems they are trying to take the insane shit down a notch across the boards. Eddie's FB drill has more recovery, so shadow -D- + EX SKILLS is still an unblockable, but, it doesn't link into 5P for a follow up combo. Nobiru/ Shadow -S- doesn't hit sliding opponents, so his best shadow gallery loops are dead (probably can still use mawaru, but that does less damage). Jam's 6H doesn't wall stick anymore. Nor does FB Puffball.

Basically it seems like the mid grounds between Slash and AC. Whereas everyone has all the tools they need to be powerful, but, a lot of the crazy shit is being toned down. Which is all fine by me.

Otherwise it'd be really silly.. TK bomber was like 18 frames if you did it directly out of jump start up (reactable). In 4 frame delay, TK bomber leaves you 14 frames to react to it.. making it basically as fast TK badmoon. The difference being bomber can lead 70% damage for no meter. I'm not mad at that.

I'm sad that my main mix up.. empty jump 2D, or max delay axl bomber is dead, but, I can just as easily replace bomber with delayed air dash jPK. It's a weaker starter, but, overall I think Axl is going to stronger in this one.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 4, 2012)

Aight.

How is st1ckbug coping, though? xD


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 4, 2012)

Haven't talked to him in a minute. He plays other chars.. He'll prob shift Baiken to main char?

Though he just got modded for the Jam forums so who knows.. 

As of now, she lost wall loops, and she lost FBpuffball for combo starter.

In place, she gained a buff to her FB card charge, as well as the ability to do the powered specials raw, as opposed to them being follow ups. So her hit confirm game is way scarier. Plus shenanigans like IAD powered gekirin. I'm sure people will find a means to get damage with her.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 4, 2012)

I was hoping they'd at least nerf her voice actress.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 4, 2012)

They gon' buff the voice actress tbh.

By adding English voice tracks that'll have some ditzy bitch with a worse voice do it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 4, 2012)

English voice tracks? D:


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 4, 2012)

Now you can hear english Jam online!


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 4, 2012)

I made that up.

But, you never know...


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 4, 2012)

It seems like it'd be too much effort for a digital release.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 10, 2012)

1-2'ed

in GG @ ECT 

Possible worst tournament performance to date. wamp wamp.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 11, 2012)

I thought I saw you wearing a wifebeater on stream.

But that just turned out to be a pregnant Smooth Viper.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 11, 2012)

lol @ pregnant smooth viper

I only stayed by the anime corner, so I wasn't on stream at all.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 25, 2012)

Another location test next weekend, guys. Start praying for buffs.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2012)

Except for you, Biscuits. Fuck your shit.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 25, 2012)

Was Blazblue's english cast poor?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2012)

This is a Guilty Gear thread.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 25, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> This is a Guilty Gear thread.



Obviously...but people were fearful of Dizzy and the rest of the cast being dubbed.  Aren't Guilty Gear and Blazblue basically sister series?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2012)

There is no such thing as BlazBlue.

GG is also too manly to ever be a sister.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 26, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> Another location test next weekend, guys. Start praying for buffs.



hoping it gets recorded!


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> There is no such thing as BlazBlue.
> 
> GG is also too manly to ever be a sister.



Dont tell me your one of those "Hardcore" Guilty Gear Fans who bash blazblue....

The respect I had for(Which wasn't a lot to really begin with) is gone.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 26, 2012)

Ehh. I wouldn't call BB and GG sisters.. anymore than I would various SF games and Darkstalkers..
Just two games with some similar systems, as well many different systems, made by the same developer.

wouldn't say BB is _bad_. but, I would certainly say Gear is the superior series.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 26, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Ehh. I wouldn't call BB and GG sisters.. anymore than I would various SF games and Darkstalkers..
> Just two games with some similar systems, as well many different systems, made by the same developer.
> 
> wouldn't say BB is _bad_. but, I would certainly say Gear is the superior series.



I agree. Guilty Gear is clearly better than BB. But BB is still a solid fighter. But I hate it when people bash BB because it isn't Guilty. Well if want a game that is like Guilty well.... you know.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not saying BB is a bad game, far from it. It's just (barring a few characters) utterly fucking boring to me, especially when it comes to character design. I was hype for the game at the start, cause I wanted a fucking next gen GG and that seemed like the closest thing to it. And I was disappointed. So my fucks given died down, barring some st1ckbug streams. Cause I'm a moderated streammonster.

Though as far as your respect is concerned, my fucks given is still remarkably low. Like CS Rachel-tier low.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 28, 2012)

Axl looking buff as fuck.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh damn, you're not wrong.

I certainly can't object to Sol's changes either. The only move of his that really got nerfed was a move no one used (outside of anti-jump strats) anyway.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 29, 2012)

The only thing is they nerfed a lot of his moves GB- to shit.

all of the chain pull-ins (2nd hit) have had their GB- doubled, as well as Axl bomber. basically he'll have complete air control, and strong poking/pressure game. but, his actual damage output is going to be on the low side unless people come up with confirms that use minimal chain normals. B loop reps probably going to fall from 3-5 depending on starter to an abysmal 2 bombers, max with the new GB- (20!).

it'll be interesting to see how the char develops though.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 29, 2012)

Ah, that is a shame, I liked the Axl Bomber loop. I tried to sub Axl for a while a few years back, but then my first casual match at a tournament was against like the best Slayer there and I got pretty much wrecked. I was just like "welp" and then went right back to Sol without a second thought. I still dabble with like half the cast on a very casual basis, but I only bring my Sol to tournaments.

In other news, Venom got a lot of new tricks, goddamn. His non-charged pool balls jack the Guard Gauge again too.

Also, in case you didn't see the post on Dustloop, the second location test is going to be streamed here about two hours from now.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 29, 2012)

FUCK YES STREAMING

yeahhh Slayer vs Axl is tough. you kinda have to forego a lot of your normal gameplan against him.. (ie rensengeki in pressure, AA chains). cause he has too many ways to blow you up for it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 11, 2012)

some woshige casuals


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 9, 2012)

Unless what little Japanese I understand is failing me (and I sincerely hope not), today... we move one step closer to that which we all yearn for.

Gentlemen, we have a .


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 9, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> Unless what little Japanese I understand is failing me (and I sincerely hope not), today... we move one step closer to that which we all yearn for.
> 
> Gentlemen, we have a .



I'm confident in mine, and I say you're correct sir.  I can't wait.  Hopefully some people overseas can beat the rust out of my May who I haven't played in 4 years.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh man, Chamcham, long time no see.

I can also add that the final location test will be held on the 15th-22nd of August.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 10, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Axl looking buff as fuck.



Well I have been hitting the gym a bit more :33


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2012)

I really hope they release AC+R for consoles and not just AC+, even if Slayer got nerfed. ;-;


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 11, 2012)

Arcade version will be out at least a few months before console hits.

Arcades needa make that gwop back.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 11, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> Oh man, Chamcham, long time no see.
> 
> I can also add that the final location test will be held on the 15th-22nd of August.



I posted here because seeing your name bought me back.  I don't think I'll do so good at this game though, since I assigned FRC to a button in the home console versions, and if this port is like SF3: Third strike (my favorite fighter), then they won't allow stuff like that.  

Yes I know I'm a scrub.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 20, 2012)

*Guilty Gear XX Λcore Plus Delayed on PSN/Xbox Live Until October*



> The official website for Arc System Works announced that the PlayStation 3 and XBox 360 ports of Guilty Gear XX Λcore Plus R have been delayed until the end of October "due to various circumstances." The game developer had announced its home console port of the game in February, with a projected release this summer.
> 
> Arc Systems Works had announced last week that the arcade version, Guilty Gear XX Accent Core Plus R, will arrive in Japanese arcades on September 20. Users will then be able to download the port on XBox Live and PLAYSTATION Network in October. Initially, the download will be based on the Playstation 2 version, but will be upgraded to match the arcade specs.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 20, 2012)

I figured as much.

Well, at least we have a month to shoot for now.



			
				Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> I posted here because seeing your name bought me back.  I don't think  I'll do so good at this game though, since I assigned FRC to a button in  the home console versions, and if this port is like SF3: Third strike  (my favorite fighter), then they won't allow stuff like that.
> 
> Yes I know I'm a scrub.


Generally speaking, tournaments have been far more lenient on button binding for quite some time now. So don't feel bad if you can't hit those three buttons at once.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 20, 2012)

So... for the unaware, Guilty Gear XX ΛCore Plus R is now out in arcades in Japan.

To those of you with a Nico Nico Douga account, Mikado is currently streaming some glorious Day 1 GGXXAC+R here.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 20, 2012)

ughhn

missed it

so fucking hypeeeee though


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 20, 2012)

So when is it gonna be out on PSN.  That's my question.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 24, 2012)

*OCTOBER 24TH, THAT'S FUCKING WHEN.*


For Accent Core Plus, at least. We won't be getting Accent Core Plus R for a while yet, I'm guessing.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes. That's during Reading week. 

Can't wait to play some Sol and Slayer


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 24, 2012)

Damn.  I thought it was coming out this week for some stupid reason >.<  
I hope the online doesn't suck when playing people overseas or my May is going to get her ass handed to her even more by all these Japanese players :S


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't think any netcode is good when you're playing overseas connectons. 

on the bright side, if you're in Japan, you should have godlike connections with the Japanese players.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 24, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> I don't think any netcode is good when you're playing overseas connectons.
> 
> on the bright side, if you're in Japan, you should have godlike connections with the Japanese players.



Nope.  I just play, get my ass handed to me, and (in the case of third strike) randomly get kicked out of rooms.  I guess I have no choice, but to try and play better.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 24, 2012)

Japanese folk don't use voice-chat?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 24, 2012)

I wana get a Guilty Gear tourney running on NFs but I doubt people will be interested. 

If I can get at least 8 people then it will be swell.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 24, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Japanese folk don't use voice-chat?


I don't have a mic for my PS3, but even considering that, I know that I haven't encountered any voice chat in third strike.  I haven't bothered to go online with Tekken Tag 2 yet, so I can't say for sure with that one.

My friend plays FPS and I've heard some people speaking when I watched him play.



Sol_Blackguy said:


> I wana get a Guilty Gear tourney running on NFs but I doubt people will be interested.
> 
> If I can get at least 8 people then it will be swell.



I'm pretty sure you can get 8 people.  If you're willing to deal with laggy overseas play, then I'm game as well.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 24, 2012)

I can easily get 8 people around the internet. But I just want a tourney on NFs.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd be down IF it was just east coast/midwest

I don't like to netplay much further than that.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 9, 2012)

The achievement list is up.



Oh man, just take a look at Ultimate Double Edged Mode and Die Hard. Guilty Gear doesn't mess around, even with its achievements.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 9, 2012)

Gold Order
[Survival] Attained lv. 999 and defeated Gold Order Sol.

GOLD ORDER SOL
JESUS
FUCKING
CHRIST
WHYYYYYYY

onlythign worse is mania boss ino and then boss gold order sol
OH WAIT THEY COME RIGHT AFTER EACHOTHER ;argh


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 9, 2012)

> [Survival] Attained lv. 999 and defeated Gold Order Sol.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 9, 2012)

> [Survival] Attained lv. 999 and defeated Gold Order Sol.



Yeah... Not getting that one.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 9, 2012)

I've cleared Accent Core Plus' Survival Mode multiple times, and let me tell you, that's not even the worse one. For Ultimate Double Edged Mode you have to complete Survival (so you have to do Gold Order anyway) with Berserk Mode (attack power is maxed, but you constantly lose health) and Limit Break (opponent's guard gauge is permanently maxed, but you can't block) equipped. It'd be fine once you beat Gold Sol and got Sheer Heart Attack, but before then...

Survival Mode honestly isn't that difficult in Accent Core Plus, but with those stipulations? Yikes. Classic Survival is really rough too because you can't upgrade your characters. There are methods for cheesing it but they generally take like twice as long and its hard to stay consistent for that long.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 9, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Gold Order
> [Survival] Attained lv. 999 and defeated Gold Order Sol.



Now this the shit I am talking about, glorious achievement!!


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 9, 2012)

Achievement difficulty is prolly gunna be.... 9/10 at best 


And not being able to block?
GOLD JOHNNY
If Johnny hits a mist finer you are screwed
If you get caught in bacchus sign just reload


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 16, 2012)

So, the initial tweet that reported the release date also had some follow-up comments regarding the possibility of a simultaneous worldwide release. Basically, Yamanaka stated that they're planning on it, but that there was a chance of some potential delays with release in America and Europe.

Well, earlier it was announced that the North American XBLA release will indeed be on the same day (October 24th), and barring PSN update schedules, this bodes well for the North American PSN release. No word on Europe yet, but fingers crossed.



(Whatever, I'm just buying the Japanese version anyway.)


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 17, 2012)

1.. week... 

(hopefully)

If the US version isn't out the same days as the JP, I might do the same.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 17, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> 1.. week...
> 
> (hopefully)
> 
> If the US version isn't out the same days as the JP, I might do the same.



1 more week til I drop P4 -.-


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 17, 2012)

It's not ACR though. It's regular AC, so it's not like you need to drop P4, you (presumably) already know how to play AC.. nothin new to learn just yet, nawmean?

Focus will probably shift heavy for me though. There's a high stakes GGAC tourney going down at next level in November.. I really want to go, so I'm gonna be puttin' work in. There's way too many match ups I lack experience in.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 17, 2012)

You know, looking at the English instruction manual PDF on the Xbox website, I realise that Team VS isn't a netplay option. I think they missed a trick there. 3v3 with tension gauge and burst retention between rounds, it's like putting KOF in your GG.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 19, 2012)

According to the official website, the Japanese PSN release for Guilty  Gear XX ΛCore Plus has been delayed to November 1st. The North American  and European releases are estimated for sometime later in the month (presumably  due to the varying dates that PSN updates in different regions). The  Xbox 360 release will still be on October 24th worldwide.

this girl


----------



## Esura (Oct 19, 2012)

That suck balls.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 19, 2012)

MEGA SIGH

#fuckthisgayearth


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2012)

lol playstation


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 30, 2012)

Thurssssssdaaaaaayyy


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 30, 2012)

YASSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 31, 2012)

Just one more day of work, and I can come home to GGXX...after some downloading time I guess.


----------



## Akakomuma (Oct 31, 2012)

Suppose I'll give the demo a whirl since it's out now.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 31, 2012)

*MY FRIENDS, IT IS TIME.

THE JAPANESE PSN RELEASE OF GUILTY GEAR **XX ΛCORE PLUS IS NOW LIVE.*


----------



## Esura (Nov 1, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> *MY FRIENDS, IT IS TIME.
> 
> THE JAPANESE PSN RELEASE OF GUILTY GEAR **XX ΛCORE PLUS IS NOW LIVE.*



I heard this port sucks on XBLA. It's online stuff is barebones compared to BB and Arena from what I keep hearing from people.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 1, 2012)

Just got it on PSN.  Don't have much time before I go back to work, but right now it seems fine, and unlike the capcom ports of their classic fighters, the control setting is just like the home version (meaning combination button settings to accommodate a pad).  I know I'll sound like a scrub, but I'm happy about this.

chamuchamutoriga for anyone who wants a nice May punching bag


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 1, 2012)

Wait?? No US release with it!?

D:


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 1, 2012)

Not yet, but the Japanese release even has English text options and such so if you can get a Japanese PSN card there's really no reason not to download the Japanese version.

...unless you're running it on a PAL CRT like me, in which case it is one of those rare games that only runs in forced widescreen and slow motion.

Fuck my life.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi guys. I saw that older guilty gear title's have pc versions.i am new to the series,and i want to know the best title in the series to get for my windows. Thanks.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 1, 2012)

First win was against a crazy Justice player...then he picked Sol and beat me since I kept forgetting to faultless defense my dash ins >.<

Everyone else just effortlessly mopped the floor with me.  I don't like to stereotype, but these Japanese players are ruthless.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2012)

I'll just wait till it drops on US PSN so I don't have to deal with Japanese money.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 3, 2012)

Learning OS as a secondary while I wait. 

Getting hella fucking tired of waiting though. -__-


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 4, 2012)

Broke down and got the JP version lol

Played one of my local players and it was mad laggy.
Played another local and it was super smooth. Not sure what the deal with that is, but, I can't wait until more North American players have the game.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 4, 2012)

I think i might have to do the same thing and get the JAP version.

I highly doubt this is ever going to come out in Canada. -.-. They know how bad we are.

Will wait 1 more week for some info besides got a practise for a local tournament for KOF next week so its perfect timing.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll probably end up caving today and getting the Jap version, tbh.  But I have Zone of the Enders 2 to finish and Assassin's Creed III to play, so idk.  Also have to brush up on Marvel and Tekken (mostly Tekken though) for Bar Battles in Philly next week...and then the Xanadu monthly in MD the week after.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 4, 2012)

YES! I borrowed my old man's little 15'' widescreen 1080p monitor and it works _perfectly_. Now I'm good to go.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 4, 2012)

I was getting the Japanese version anyway, so everything is proceeding as planned


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 4, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> YES! I borrowed my old man's little 15'' widescreen 1080p monitor and it works _perfectly_. Now I'm good to go.


You have to add me then.  I'm getting brutalized.  I could use some help.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 6, 2012)

So anybody else get the JP PSN version?

I really wanna play somebody but, all I get are JP players and a handful of locals I've already played before.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 6, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> So anybody else get the JP PSN version?
> 
> I really wanna play somebody but, all I get are JP players and a handful of locals I've already played before.



Same here and I'm getting crushed.  I'm chamuchamutoriga

Learned some new May tricks from the beatings though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 15, 2012)

Anybody else get the game?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 15, 2012)

I can has 360 EU GGACP 

...only to discover years of SF4 have absolutely buttfucked my execution.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 15, 2012)

anyone that could potentially netplay me

on ps3

w/o much lag?


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 17, 2012)

Arc System Works said:
			
		

> GGXXACP Update Announcement
> 
> An update for “Guilty Gear XX Accent Core Plus (360/PS3)” currently  available on XBLA and PSN is in the works and scheduled to be
> released in Spring 2013. Keep checking in for details and updates on the release.
> ...


Well, there you have it.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 17, 2012)

That's definitely something to look forward to.  I wish they did something about survival mode though.  I just don't have the time now to actually sit through all of those matches.  If they implemented some method of saving like they did in Azure Dreams (it tried to prevent people from resetting and starting from the last save point if they died....it's difficult to explain), it'd be much easier for me to get through the game.  

The farthest I've been able to get to due to time and skill is 960 (fucking gold sol).


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 17, 2012)

They nerfed axl hard
no point in playing
Axl Bomber isnt overhead and they got rid of the half circle half hard slash :<


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 17, 2012)

Everyone got their share of buffs and nerfs though.

hardslash raisegeki was just a troll move anyway.. and iirc, they didn't remove the move, just the frc point

overhead bomber being gone is the 2nd worst nerf, aside from the GB- being doubled on bomber.. so we still got loops, but not more than 2 reps usually.

but they buffed the damage on chains
added a LOT of new gatling paths: 5P > 6K .. 2P > far slash .. far slash > 2D .. 5H > 6H .. 2H > 2D
2 hits on 3P now
plus the ability to choose  whether you you get 1 hit chain, pre-AC style, or 2 hit chain

Basically, his neutral is stronger - almost any of his long range pokes/anti airs can be converted into damage. 5P > 6K is especially good because a lot more off angle 5P hits will can be converted now.

his pressure is stronger more paths allow for longer strings before you have to burn your meter to stay in/more places where you can reset pressure. 5H counter hit buff will probably scare people into respecting Axl's pressure more, too.

combo damage is front loaded now - anti air combos that have several hits from the chains early on, do a lot of damage (typically burst safe damage)

his mix up isn't as strong but he still has air dash kokuugeki cross up/fake crossup.. and still has safe jump/empty jump low/delay air dash mix up that every character has. (sans potemkin). the over head bomber mixup is dead, but, run up tk bomber should still be a good throw bait, and the frc point on it should give a decent combo on it midscreen.

oh, and his new force break seems like a decent "just throw it out" move from mid range.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank the motherfucking Arcsys based gawds for lobbies.

All of this sounds incredibly exciting to me.

Cannot wait for spring!!!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 25, 2012)

Just beat survival with May...well I beat it about an hour ago, but I didn't get around to posting it here until now.  Man I feel relieved.  Checked out some of the May changes well.  I got pissed off at the AC changes before realizing that it turned her into a real beast.  The changes they made seems to add more benefits than nerfs.  I wish they could improve her pressure game though.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 28, 2012)

So as it turns out, the arcade release of Guilty Gear XX ΛCore Plus R will be getting a slight balance patch (from Ver.1.01 to Ver1.10) sometime in January. The changes have already been listed on the official site and translated .


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 28, 2012)

So does the lack of HOS on that translation mean that he isn't getting changed from 1.01 to 1.10?  >.>


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 28, 2012)

Most likely.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2012)

Compared to BB, how is this shit?

Any faster, more unpredictable?

Because fucking BB had the same motherfucking combos and it bored me stupid..


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 28, 2012)

Buffed the shit out of Sol

> buffed him more


"Shion" said:


> Compared to BB, how is this shit?
> 
> Any faster, more unpredictable?
> 
> Because fucking BB had the same motherfucking combos and it bored me stupid..


Umm, every game is going to have "the same combos". Once a character's combo theory gets optimized, people are going to have the best combo or combos for damage, position, or knockdown, if they don't get it all in one.

However, the game's neutral is faster. Things happen a LOT faster. For one movement doesn't have that stiff, underwatery feeling that BB has. And for another, the stage is a lot smaller from corner to corner.

The way knockdown works vs BB means you get stronger, less predictable mix ups on a rising opponent.. and the more offensive characters have a lot of ways to extend their pressure.

Oh, and if you hate BB combos, the combos in GG are WAY shorter. Even the big combos, like Jam's corner loops don't last nearly as long as some of the BB bread and butters do. 1) because there isn't a lot of meterless damage in GG outside of specific combo starters. Usually, anti airs or big counter hits are the only way to get big damage, long combos w/o spending resources (some exceptions do apply).


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2012)

Plus GG just has better and more varied character designs.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like it, too...

Character designs in BB feel very bland, with the exception of the chick with the pole and big tits.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 27, 2013)

Not sure what to think.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 28, 2013)

Slayer Damage TT__TT


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 3, 2013)

Guilty Gear XX ΛCore Plus R is scheduled for release on Vita on March 19th.

Source: exo flops leaked song

Hopefully this means the +R patch for PS3 and Xbox 360 won't be too far away.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 3, 2013)

Good good, hope some netcode fixes coming with that.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 4, 2013)

they bringing back bridget? that's the only reason why I play guilty gear.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 8, 2013)

Bringing back would imply he went anywhere.  He's still in the game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi

ACPR on Vita/no word for console is annoying me

but we still have good ol AC on consoles

east coast ppl should netplay me on psn @ bbqsaucejrz

the netcode kinda sucks though so I might only play a match or two if we have a laggy connection

#whensACPR


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 19, 2013)

"bbq regular sol is hella boring"
"Waaatttt.  Dude you don't even know."
"Nah man he's boring."

*Bodies me with Sol and takes my burst*

"Hey man great to see you!  Take care!"

*I slowly move my cursor over Sol and start playing Sol in casuals as bbq leaves*


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey man, if you ever wanna know all there is to know about Sol, just let me know. You'll be doing 250-260 meterless in the corner off of 5K in no time.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Aug 19, 2013)

Maybe someday.  Order Sol too good though.  I think I'll try Millia this week as well.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 20, 2013)

Order-Sol's combos look so cool now that his Charge Gauge empties slower and he has moves that ignore OTG (finally, a reason to use Level 3 Savage Fang). Level 2 Blockhead Buster wall sticking is pretty goofy too.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 20, 2013)

COS I DIDN'T JUST TAKE IT AND LEAVE LIKE THAT, I WAS A GENTLEMAN

my friend was wasted, and generally goofy, but I agree that if you like Marvel Viper you'd probably like Millia.. Millia with an EX Disc over her opponent post-knockdown is basically like Viper/Ammy mix ups, just with out Ammy and it costs meter.

but yo FU hit the pm box with that Sol tech pls  ..My damage with sol is pretty ass right now.

and fuck yeah lvl2 BROCKHEAD is silly as shit


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 20, 2013)

If you've got Skype then add me. It'll be way easier to talk there than through PMs.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 20, 2013)

true. my skype is bbq.sawss


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2013)

You gon' get schooled by the dustloop Sol mod, boyee. AKA the greatest Sol by default.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 20, 2013)

Sadly I'm not Sol mod, I'm Ragna mod. I basically didn't post on Dustloop at all until like 2008.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2013)

Really? Ah well, Ragna is basically the Sol of BB, so that might explain the mix-up.

I hereby withdraw your title as interim-master Sol.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPBJcQXEx_4[/YOUTUBE]

combo vids D


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 23, 2013)

Yo those clash fights ullllll.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 23, 2013)

axl can get very clashing 
until projectile T_T


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OwQ618qyfY[/YOUTUBE]

34:50-47:30


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 30, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPBJcQXEx_4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> combo vids D


I love Horkei's videos.

The fuzzies on Eddie into rising jS pull > corner cross up, is probably the illest combo video mix up ever.


----------

